# Circuito de STK 4142



## electronica-2000 (Nov 1, 2007)

hola a tdoos. quisiera armar un amplificador con un stk 4142. que sino me equivoco era de 25+25 o 30+30 rms.si alguien sabe el circuito por favor avisenme y pasenlo.
chauuu
saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2007)

Antes de preguntar buscar

http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/sanyo/STK4142II.pdf


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok, gracias, te aviso cuando lo haya terminado. 8) 

Chauuuuuu
Saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 1, 2007)

pero si yo no me equivoco ese stk tiene 22 pines y supuetamente son 18 como es la cosa aparte el pbc del datashet no dice donde conectar los parlantes, yo la imprimi lo hice y dije donde va el parlante, la señal de audio, la coriente .'''?''' la verdad nose jaja
 que opinan de este http://www.electronica.ro/audio/STK060.shtml


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 1, 2007)

Yo queria armar el stk 4142 . tenia el integrado y se me ocurrio armarlo  ¿ cual es el que vos decis leop4 ?

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Nov 1, 2007)

este  http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/sanyo/STK4142II.pdf


----------



## juanma (Nov 9, 2007)

Como va? Yo estoy por armar el STK4191II.

De que corriente es el transformador? De 24+24 pero que amperaje?
3 o 5 ampere?

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Nov 10, 2007)

este era el que yo decia lo saque del datashet de sanyo lo hice en plaqueta pero despues me acorde donde va el parlante ,la entrada de linea , el voltage bue nose se me pueden ayudar.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Abr 29, 2015)

pues yo hice este en el express pcb me base en la hoja de datos para el stk 4192 espero te sirva


----------

